# Flatuelence, Leak Gas



## docjosh77 (Mar 16, 2016)

If you are one of many people that have excessive amounts of flatulence, or gas, this information may help you. Like it, or not, the gas you produce is a methane product. Methane gas is the product of fermentation, of complex and simple sugars in the body. In a healthy digestive tract gas, or methane, is held in check by an important bacterium called Methanogens, (Methanobacterium smithii). M. smithii oxidizes hydrogen to produce methane, which ensures more complete fermentation of complex sugars, resulting in higher absorption. In a healthy digestive process the body will only produce as much methane as is necessary to optimize the production and absorption of short-chain fatty acid. This is dependent on the type and quantity of foods consumed. Food that are listed in the Brassica family will cause increased flatulence, even in a healthy digestive process.

When the digestive tract becomes out of balance, because of incomplete breakdown, and conversion, of the nutrients consumed, the M. smithii bacteria cannot oxidize the over abundance of fermentation by products (one being hydrogen). The M. smithii bacteria can also be destroyed by the use of antibiotics, proton pump inhibitors and many other medications, resulting in excessive gas production. Excess gas in the digestive tract can cause a reduction in motility (movement of nutrients through the alimentary canal) and influence gastric pH. However, when the excess gas is coupled with other bad bacteria the end result can be explosive diarrhea. The over abundance of methane gas in the digestive tract can also cause excess weight gain and obesity. The M. smithii bacteria causes increase absorption, because of a motility decrease, the digestive system now has a much higher production and absorption of short-chain fatty acids, which can cause weight gain. When not coupled with pathogenic bacteria, gas will result in irregular bowel movement. In many instances a person may experience incomplete discharge of a stool, or the need for multiple stools during the day.

All of the above information leads to a very important fact. A digestive system that is out of balance will cause serious side effects. The over production of gas in the digestive tract is a common occurrence in people that have Hypochlorhydria. Hypochlorhydria is the reduction in the strength of the hydrochloric acid, produced by the stomach parietal cells. Strong acid in the stomach is absolutely necessary for, breaking down, sterilizing and converting the nutrients consumed. When the strength of the acid decreases, there is less breakdown of the nutrients, less sterilization, and less conversion. In addition raw nutrients are prematurely dumped into the small bowel, resulting in decrease absorption of vitamins and minerals. Complex sugars (polysaccharides, carbohydrates) are retained longer, because of the excess gas, and the increased absorption of short chain fatty acids, can result in weight gain. Recent evidence has linked excessive methane production to the pathogenesis of constipation and IBS.

If you are suffering rfrom excess gas, flatulence, bloating, or any digestive problem, you would be well advised to find out how your digestive system is processing what you eat. The most accurate and reliable method for diagnosing Hypochlorhydria and Hyperchlorhydria is a pH diagnostic test, pH capsule test, or pH gastrogram. Check the internet for information on these tests.


----------

